#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-17
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=321210#p321210>
<vasilise21> καλησπερα σας καικαλος σας βρηκα
<kilon> καλησπέρα :)
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=321210#p321210> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320873#p320873> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Lin
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2411-1: mountall vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2411-1/>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-19
<chrisrer> καλησπερα παιδες μετα απο αναβαθμιση απο 14.04 σε 14.10 ξαφνικα βλεπω οτι πηγε σε 15.04 και εχω αρκετα προβληματα με το μηχανημα...καταρχην μετα το login κολαει
<chrisrer> καμια ιδεα?
<NikTh> chrisrer: Νεα εγκατάσταση;
<NikTh> Αν αναβάθμισες σε 15.04, τότε ως «δρόμος επιστροφής» ορίζεται η νέα εγκατάσταση.
<chrisrer> oxi upgrade
<NikTh> Είναι δύσκολο να επιστρέψεις(downgrade)σε 14.10. Δηλαδή, downgrade όλα τα πακέτα
<NikTh> Το "Νέα εγκατάσταση" είναι η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου. Δεν ρωτάω, προτείνω. :-
<NikTh> )
<chrisrer> τι μπορουμε να κανουμε σε gnome μολισ κανω login κολαει σε terminal mode παιζει
<chrisrer> nikth εκει μεσα εχω δουλεια μηνων δεν πεζει αυτο...θα υπαρχει καποια λυση
<NikTh> Ως προσωρινή λύση, δοκίμασε να εγκαταστήσεις έναν άλλο display manager/login screen. Π.χ τον lightdm.
<chrisrer> αναρωτιεμαι μηπως ειναι η καρτα γραφικων τα drivers αν και εκανα καποιες ενεργειες...δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστες
<NikTh> chrisrer: Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχεις συνεχόμενα προβλήματα, μιας και έχεις εγκαταστήση μια under development έκδοση.
<Geochr> 15.04 ξαφνικά ; πως έγινε αυτό μόνο του; η 15.04 είναι υπό ανάπτυξη έκδοση.
<NikTh> Ειδικά αν κάνεις «δουλειά» μέσα από το Ubuntu, σκέψου να εγκαταστήσεις μια LTS έκδοση. Την 14.04.1 για παράδειγμα.
<chrisrer> η ειρωνεια ειναι οτι απο 14.04lts πηγα να το κανω 14.10 και το εκανε 15.04
<NikTh> Πως έκανες αναβάθμιση; μέσω τερματικού ή στο πρότεινε ο update manager;
<chrisrer> τερματικο απο το manager εβγαζε error
<NikTh> Δεν κάνει μόνο του αναβάθμιση από LTS σε μη LTS έκδοση. Πρέπει να το «σπρώξεις» εσύ. Το θέμα είναι, πως το έκανες αυτό;
<NikTh> Τι εντολή έδωσες στο τερματικό;
<chrisrer> sudo apt-get update
<chrisrer> upgrade
<chrisrer> kai dist
<NikTh> Δεν κάνει αναβάθμιση έκδοσης έτσι. Ούτε με update , ούτε με upgrade , αλλά ούτε με dist-upgrade.
<NikTh> Θυμήσου, κάτι άλλο έδωσες. Εκτός και αν πείραξες τις πηγές λογισμικού (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<chrisrer> nai tiw peiraka tiw phgew
<chrisrer> ναι τις πειραξα τις πηγες
<NikTh> Και αντικατέστησες το trusty με τι; με vivid να υποθέσω , σωστά;
<chrisrer> αυτο δεν το ξερω γιατι οταν ειχα την lts επειδη εωγαζε καποια error στα updates το εκανα απο το gnome ρυθμισεισ κλπ
<chrisrer> να επανελθει στα αρχικα  source list
<NikTh> Το πιο πιθανό είναι αυτό. Οταν καταφέρεις να μπεις, κοίτα λίγο το /etc/apt/sources.list. Το vivid είναι η υπό ανάπτυξη έκδοση.
<NikTh> Και να το αλλάξεις τώρα στα αρχικά (π.χ. από vidid σε utopic ή trusty) είναι δύσκολο να γίνουν downgrade τα πακέτα. Μάλλον κάτι θα σπάσει, ή τώρα ή στην πορεία.
<chrisrer> ναι το διαβασα.....κοιτα οταν ειναι στο login screen και πατησω ctrl+alt+f1 με παει στο τερμιναλ και κανω login κανονικα
<chrisrer> οταν κανω login απο gnome ολη η οπονη βγαζει τετραγωνακια και κολαει
 * eliasps{away} is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
 * eliasps{away} is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2410-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2410-1/>
<jemadux> Hrakleaz: to ipv6 apo p to kavatzwses ?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-20
<Giorgakis> Καλημέρα σας
<bobptz> παιδια καλημέρα
<bobptz> αντιμετοπίζω διάφορα χαζά προβλήματα στο 14.04 με το σύστημα ήχου
<bobptz> είναι κάτι γνωστό?  μήπως να πάω πίσω στο 12.04?
<bobptz> παιδιά έχω γενικά προβλήματα με το sound.
<bobptz> το τελευταίο σύπμτωμα είναι ότι στο audacity to playback speed είναι παρα πολύ γρήγορο
<bobptz> μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε τα sound settings?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2412-1: Ruby vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2412-1/>
<geochr> καλησπέρα παίδες
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα
<geochr> Phantomas, είσαι εδώ;
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2413-1: AppArmor vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2413-1/>
<geochr> Phantomas, αν μπορείς ρίξε μια ματιά στο feed από τη νέα ενότητα που προσθεσες, διότι χθές δημιουργήθηκε νέο θέμα στις 13 και μέχρι τις 22 περίπου που έκλεισα δεν είχε ποσταρηστεί τίποτα εδώ, ευχαριστώ
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-22
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<liaas> καλησπερα
<liaas> μια μικρη βοηθεια θα ηθελα, γιατι εχουν σπασει τα νευρα μου :ρ
<liaas> ειναι κανείς εδώ? :ρ
<Junka> :)
<liaas> ανθρωπέ μου :)
<Junka> !ask
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<liaas> έχω τον chrome. προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το live tv του alpha και δεν τρέχει. Εμφανίζεται ένα μαύρο κουτί. Στον mozzila παίζει μια χαρούλα όμως. Υπέθεσα ότι θα είναι κάποιο κόλλημα του chrome, γιατί μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα δούλευε καννικά.έψαξα για updates δεÎ
<Junka> chrome ή chromium
<liaas> chrome
<Junka> o chrome εχει δικο του flash
<liaas> το ανακάλυψα εχθές τα ξημερώματα :ρ
<liaas> τι μπορεί να φταίει?
<liaas> έχεις μήπως chrome να δοκιμάσεις αν έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα ή αν είναι πρόβλημα του υπολογιστή μου?
<Junka> οχι δεν κανω χρηση αυτου του προγραμματος
<Junka> αλλα μπορω να σου προτεινω καποια λυση
<liaas> ποιον Browser χρησιμοποιείς αν επιτρέπεται
<liaas> ναι φυσικά, αν εεις χρόνο θα ήθελα να ακούσω την λύση σου
<liaas> *αν έχεις χρόνο
<Junka> firefox
<Junka> ανοιγεις μια νεα καρτελα και γραφεις chrome://plugins
<liaas> ο firefox χεν συγχρονίζεται με το gmail . Ετσι δεν ειναι?
<Junka> δεν γνωριζω με ποια εννοια το λες
<Junka> αλλα αν εννοεις οπως το κανει ο chrome, οχι
<liaas> οκ :)
<Junka> εκει στα plugins
<liaas> για πες για την καρτέλα
<liaas> ναι
<Junka> σου δειχνει adobe flash?
<liaas> Adobe Flash Player - Version: 15.0.0.223 Shockwave Flash 15.0 r0 Name:	Shockwave Flash Description:	Shockwave Flash 15.0 r0 Version:	15.0.0.223 Location:	/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so Type:	PPAPI (out-of-process)  	Disable MIME types:	 MIME type	Description	File extensions application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	 .swf application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	 .spl Disable   Always allowed
<liaas> συγγνωμη
<liaas> ναι μου το δείχνει
<Junka> μονο αυτο;
<liaas> και είανι τσεκαρισένο το always allowed
<liaas> έχω 5 plugins αλλά μόνο αυτό λεει adobe flash
<Junka> υποκατηγοριες
<Junka> μονο μια;
<liaas> ναι δεν έχει κάτι άλλο κάτω από τον flash
<Junka> περιεργο
<liaas> το άλλο ειναι Widevine Content Decryption Module - Version: 1.4.6.703,  και το Native Client και το Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer και το  Chrome PDF Viewer
<Junka> ναι δεν μας αφορουν
<liaas> μπορω να κάνω κάτι?  ;ρ
<Junka> πανω δεξια εχει μια επιλογη
<Junka> λεπτομεριες/details
<Junka> κλικαρε
<liaas> Να στο κανω paste?
<Junka> ποιο
<Junka> μονο τις εκδοσεις θελω να μαθω
<Junka> π.χ. Adobe Flash Player - Version: 15.0.0.223 Shockwave Flash 15.0 r0
<liaas> Version:	15.0.0.223
<liaas> νομίζω είναι η πιο τελευταία.
<liaas> αν δεν κάνω λάθος
<Junka> παλι μονο ενα δειχνει;
<liaas> ναι
<Junka> μηπως εκανες καποιο addon εγκατασταση και το μπλοκαρει;
<liaas> εχω αυτό A simple extension to fix error "missing plugin" when browsing flash content for Google Chrome.
<liaas> αλλά το έχω καιρό.
<liaas> λες να το βγάλω?
<Junka> απανεργοποιησε το προσωρινα
<liaas> και μετά είναι το AdBlock
<Junka> και δοκιμασε
<liaas> μπα τα ίδια
<liaas> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΟΣ
<liaas> to adblock το εκοβε
<liaas> κουφό???
<Junka> οχι απαραιτητα
<liaas> και εχθές κοιμήθηκα στις 4 το πρωί μέχρι να δω τι στην ευχή έφταιγε
<liaas> φφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ
<liaas> μα έτσι ξαφνικά?
<liaas> και αυτό που μου έλεγες για τις εκδόσεις τι περίμενες να δεις?
<Junka> ηθελα να δω χτησιμοποιησω το flash του firefox
<Junka> εκδοση 11.2.202.418
<Junka> brb
<liaas> ρε συ εχθές τρελάθηκα. να δουλεύει από το firefox και από το chrome να μην δουλεύει. και άλλες σελίδεςπου θέλουν flash player να τρέχουν κανονικά και αυτή όχι!!
<liaas> οκ
<Junka> klein
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | LibreNet.GR - Diaspora Pod από το hackerspace.gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=321533#p321533>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-23
<Tassos> παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω λίγο
<Tassos> πως γίνεται
<Tassos> να αφαιρέσω από ένα χρήστη το δικαίωμα να βλέπει τους φακέλους που βρίσκονται πάνω από τον δικό του ;
<Tassos> δικαιώματα να γράφει σε άλλους φακέλους πέρα του δικού του, οκ δεν έχει,  μπορεί όμως να τους βλέπει
<Tassos> και εγώ θέλω να του απαγορεύσω και αυτό
<Tassos> γίνεται;
<NikTh> Tassos: Όλα γίνονται. Το θέμα είναι τι ζημιά μπορεί να προκαλέσει αυτό στον χρήστη που πλέον δεν θα έχει τα απαραίτητα δικαιώματα.
<Tassos> τι εννοείς;
<Tassos> βασικά εγώ θέλω να το εφαρμόσω σε ένα νέο χρήστη που τον πρόσθεσα σε ένα ubuntu server που έχω
<NikTh> Οπότε δεν έχεις γραφικό, θα πρέπει να το κάνεις μέσω τερματικού.
<Tassos> θέλω να μπορεί να βλέπει μονάχα τον κατάλογο του ( στο οποίο είναι και το site του )
<NikTh> Δες τις εντολές chown και chmod , αν και η πρώτη δεν χρειάζεται όταν είσαι root.
<Tassos> ναι ναι εννοείται απλώς δε  μου έρχεται το πως
<Tassos> τις γνωρίζω αλλά δε ξέρω πως να το κάνω για τον parent directory του χρήστη
<Tassos> τι να τα βάλω όλα  - - - ;
<Tassos> δε καταλαβαίνω
<NikTh> Πρόσεξε όμως τι γίνεται εδώ. Αν αλλάξεις τα δικαιώματα ως root, αυτό θα τα αλλάξει και για τον δικό σου χρήστη.
<Tassos> δε μου έρχεται ( δεν είμαι άσχετο με το linux, μου αρέσει και το ψάχνω και νομίζω τουλάχιστον τα πολύ βασικά τα γνωρίζω )
<Tassos> NikTh: δλδ; αυτό και με τις "απώλειες" - πιθανά προβλήματα που θα έχω έπειτα που είπες θα ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε
<NikTh> Δηλαδή αν αλλάξεις τα δικαιώματα σε έναν φάκελο έτσι ώστε να μην έχει ανάγνωση από χρήστες και το κάνεις ως root, τότε ούτε ο δικός σου χρήστης θα έχει ανάνγωση εκεί
<NikTh> Αν ο φάκελος σου ανήκει (εκεί κολλάει η chown), τότε ΟΚ.
<Tassos> εκτός και αν παίρνω πλήρης δικαιώματα ( sudo -i ή sudo su ) και έχω σαν υπερχρήστης, σωστά;
<Tassos> πάντως εκεί ακριβώς κολλάω τώρα
<NikTh> Πολλά αρχεία είναι τα λεγόμενα word readables σε linux. Είναι και δύσκολο και επικίνδυνο να αλλάξεις τα δικαιώματα σε όλα αυτά τα αρχεία.
<NikTh> Ωσόσο υπάρχει ένα καλό hack, το βρήκα μόλις τώρα. Διάβασε το να δεις
<NikTh> http://serverfault.com/questions/611884/restrict-a-linux-user-to-the-files-he-owns
<NikTh> και μιλάει για server (η περίπτωση σου).
<Tassos> ναι θα το δω.. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ
<Tassos> αλλά να ολοκληρώσω λίγο π.χ. έχω τους χρήστες tasos, nikos mitsos στον server
<Tassos> o tassos είμαι εγώ και ξέρω πως να μπω και σαν root ( έχω και τον κωδικό root ) ( τώρα κάτι δε ξέρω καλά εδώ αλλά τέλος πάντων )
<Tassos> θέλω οι χρήστες nikos και mitsos να έχουν πλήρη δικαιώματα στον home directory τους αλλά από εκεί και πάνω τπτ
<Tassos> και δε ξέρω πως σε ένα χρήστη συγκεκριμένα να ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΩ δικαιώματα
<Tassos> επίσης θα ήταν καλή πρακτική και για ασφάλεια να τους έβγαζα και από την ομάδα χρηστών που μπορούν να ζητήσουν δικαιώματα
<Tassos> να μην μπορούν δλδ να εκτελούν την εντολή "Sudo"
<Tassos> ;
<NikTh> Έχει να κάνει με file permissions όχι με user permissions. Το αρχείο έχει τα δικαιώματα ανάγνωσης/εγγραφής/εκτέλεσης, όχι ο χρήστης.
<NikTh> Αυτό με τη sudo είναι σχετικά πιο εύκολο. Αφαίρεσε τους από το group που έχει δικαιώματα sudo , είτε αυτό είναι το %admin (νομίζω αυτό είναι στο Ubuntu)
<NikTh> Αν το αρχείο Α ανήκει στον χρήστη Mitsos, τότε μπορεί να ορίσει να το διαβάζει μόνον αυτός και κανείς άλλος.
<NikTh> Ο χρήστης root μπορεί να ορίσει τα δικαιώματα σε όλα τα αρχεία/φακέλους/καταλόγους..κλπ.
<NikTh> Καλό θα είναι όμως να μην παίζεις με file permissions γιατί μπορεί να γίνουν όλα αχταρμάς. Το ubuntu server (όπως και άλλα λογισμικά server) είναι φτιαγμένα
<NikTh> με γνώμονα την ασφάλεια.
<NikTh> Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν θες να μην διαβάζει κάποιος τον φάκελο του άλλου (τον προσωπικό home δηλαδή), τότε χρησιμοποίησε το hack που σου έδωσα παραπάνω)
<Tassos> ναι το ξέρω για αυτό δε πειράζω ακόμη τπτ είμαι σίγουρος πως τα δικαιώματα στον ubuntu server έτσι όπως είναι τώρα
<Tassos> οι securiτάδες της ubuntu ΊΣΟΣ ξέρουν 1,2 πραγματάκια παραπάνω από εμένα ( :P axxa ) και τα έχουν ορίσει καλά )
<Tassos> και ας μπορεί να δει έστω κάποιος χρήστης τους φακέλους του άλλου δε μπορεί όμως να κάνει τπτ σε αυτούς
<Tassos> για να σου εξηγήσω καλύτερα
<NikTh> Ναι, αυτό ισχύει
<NikTh> Ωστόσο μερικοί είναι περίεργοι, σου λέει «δεν θέλω να ξέρεις τι έχω στους φακέλους μου» .. :P
<Tassos> ναι ναι έτσι ακριβώς.. αποκτά μια εικόνα και γενικά για το σύστημα
<Tassos> και από ότι είδα μπορεί να φέρνει ΠΑΝΤΟΎ βόλτες
<NikTh> Όχι παντού. Κάποια αρχεία που δεν πρέπει να διαβαστούν , δεν διαβάζονται.
<Tassos> μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και στον ριζικό κατάλογο δλδ ( / )
<NikTh> π.χ. /etc/shadow
<NikTh> Δώσε έτσι όπως είσαι ένα cat /etc/shadow
<Tassos> μισό
<Tassos> όπως πήγα να πω πιο πριν
<Tassos> για να σου δώσω μια καλύτερη εικόνα
<Tassos> εγώ έχω ένα δικό μου ubuntu server σε εικονική μηχανή αρχικά το έκανα για να μάθω ( και ακόμη αυτό προσπαθώ κυρίως ) αλλά τελικά μέσα από την γνώση
<Tassos> έχω φτιάξει και ένα site και το βγάζω στον έξω κόσμο... και τώρα είπα να κάνω χρήστη που θα τον δώσω και ένα φίλο
<Tassos> και σε ένα φάκελο σε αυτόν να μπορεί να παίζει με καμία html σελίδα που μαθαίνει τώρα και εγώ μαζί
<Tassos> έτσι όταν έκανα τον χρήστη ( adduser kapios )
<Tassos> βλέπω ότι με ο χρήστης "kapios" μπορεί να βλέπει και όλα τα άλλα στον server πέρα από τα χωράφια του :P
<Tassos> να το λέμε πολύ απλά τώρα
<Tassos> για να δω το /etc/shadow που είπες
<Tassos> NikTh: ναι "-bash: /etc/shadow: Άρνηση πρόσβασης"
<Tassos> NikTh:  όμως μπορεί να δει και εδώ : http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d57f56a39
<Tassos> αλλά δε μπορεί να δημιουργήσει η να κάνει κάτι εκεί
<Tassos> πουθενά βασικά έξω από αυτόν
<Tassos> ούτε να αντιγράψω κάτι κτλπ απλώς όμως μου την έδωσε που μπορεί να δει έστω μπορεί να δει και δε το θέλω ούτε αυτό
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-16
<eg> kalhmera
<Guest22742> pos mporw na paiksw paignidia android se ubuntu 14.04?
<kerato> xreiazesai kapoion emulator
<kerato> to android studio exei
<kerato> http://techapple.net/2014/05/5-best-android-emulators-linux-run-android-apps-linux-ubuntulinuxmintfedoraarchlinuxopensusemageiacentos-etc/
<Guest22742> katevasa auto http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html?hl=sk apo tin selida pou ypedeikses
<Guest22742> pos kai apo pou anigei?
<hikiko> rtfm
<Guest22742> ti einai auto?
<kerato> anoikse to dash kai grapse android logika 8a emfanistei
<Guest22742> ma den to egkatestisa aplos to katebasa
<kerato> gia pes kanena kalo paixnidi gia android me thn eykairia
<Guest22742> armored aces
<Guest22742> paw na ensomatoso to android-studio kai moy bgazei Please validate either STUDIO_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation.
<Guest22742> ti k;ano?
<kerato> gia dwse mia
<kerato> java -version
<Guest22742> Το πρόγραμμα 'java' μπορεί να βρεθεί στα παρακάτω πακέτα:
<Guest22742>  * default-jre
<Guest22742>  * gcj-4.8-jre-headless
<Guest22742>  * openjdk-7-jre-headless
<Guest22742>  * gcj-4.6-jre-headless
<Guest22742>  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<Guest22742> Δοκιμάστε: sudo apt-get install <επιλεγμένο πακέτο>
<Guest22742> kerato ti kano tora?
<kerato> proteinw na egkatasthseis to jdk tis oracle
<kerato> psaxto kai ligo monos sou omws giati exw douleia
<Guest22742> ok
<Guest22742> kerato egkatestisa to android-studio omws h apk den leitourgei
<Guest22742> to android-studio anoigei omws den anoigei h apk. Mporei kaneis na boithisei?
<Guest22742> Εχω εγκαταστησει το android studio για να παιξω ενα παιγνιδι για android. Ομως το αρχειο με κασταληξη apk δεν ανοιγει. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;
<Guest98513> kalhspera
<Guest98513> exo egkatastisei to android-studio gia games android. Omos eno ta egkathisto meso diadiktiou den emfanizontai stis egarmoges tou android. Ti kano lathos???
<Guest98513> Mπορει κανεις να βοηθήσει για το πως εγκαθιστώ εφαρμογή για android στο android studio;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2812-1: libxml2 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2812-1/> || USN-2811-1: strongSwan vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2811-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-17
<linux_salonica>  /msg NickServ identify bsxjtsx5
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tassos> Συνδέομαι από κάπου παιδιά στο internet και έχω τρομερή ταχύτητα ( 40Μbps download και 30 upload π.χ. )
<Tassos> αλλά από torrent κατεβάζει με 207 kb/s  :P  γιατί έτσι; Ο ISP να μου την κάνει; Να με περιορίζει ;
<athina> yparxei kapia entolh se terminal poy na epanaferei ta menoy stin mpara ergasion stin proepilegmeni morfi?
<athina> se lubuntu
<kerato> https://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2813-1: LXCFS vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2813-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2814-1: NVIDIA graphics drivers vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2814-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-19
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333152#p333152> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκκαθάριση βάσης δεδομένων του Freenode (IRC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332300#p332300> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle M
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> έχει κανείς ανοιχτό Windows μπροστάτου αυτή την στιγμή ? χρειάζομαι να τσεκάρει την εντολή 'cd' σε windows να μου πει τι επιστρέφει
<ee2455> salih-emin: Σου επιστρέφει το τρέχον directory.
<salih-emin> ωραία, τυπώνει την διαδρομή ?
<ee2455> Ναι, τυπώνει όλο το path.
<salih-emin> δηλαδή ο χρήστης καταλαβαίνει που βρήσκεται ?
<salih-emin> ωραία φίλε ευχαριστώ !
<ee2455> No problem.
<ee2455> Σημείωση: Το δοκίμασα σε Windows XP.
<salih-emin> no problem δεν πρεπει να εχει αλλάξει
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2815-1: libpng vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2815-1/>
<lxleuser_> kalispera sta paidia...!!
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-20
<xeirwn> exei kapoios idea gia to librenet.gr ?
<ee2455> xeirwn: Τί ακριβώς θες να μάθεις για το librenet.gr;
<xeirwn> geia sou ee2455 , h8ela kserw an badizei auto to protject...eixa arketous mhnes na mpw
<xeirwn> psaxnw ena enallaktiko tou facebook
<ee2455> Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, το librenet.gr είναι ένα "diaspora node", ένας server δηλαδή που τρέχει το diaspora software. Αναρωτιέσαι αν «βαδίζει» ο συγκεκριμένος server ή γενικά το diaspora project;
<xeirwn> o sugkekrimenos server...egine mia prospa8eia sthn arxh , alla den blepw kinisi...ektos kai ean mou diafeugei kati.
<ee2455> Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, ο συγκεκριμένος server είναι alive and kicking. Εχει καλό uptime, αρκετούς active users, καλό rating... Ολα αυτά από εδώ: https://podupti.me/?advancedview=true
<ee2455> Δεν τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ βέβαια. Ούτε αυτόν, ούτε κανέναν άλλο diaspora server.
<xeirwn> thx, prin ligo hmouna mesa, kai koitaza...isws kai na mhn exw piasei to pneuma tou akoma
<xeirwn> pws briskoume ta kanalia tou diaspora se allh glwssa ?
<ee2455> Δεν έχω ιδέα. Τί «κανάλια» όμως; Νόμιζα ότι το diaspora λειτουργεί πάνω-κάτω όπως το Facebook με τη διαφορά ότι είναι decentralized.
<xeirwn> ok etsi nomiza ki egw....gi auto eipa prin isws kati mou diafeugei
<ee2455> Πώς λειτουργεί το Facebook; Ψάχνεις γνωστούς και φίλους και τους προσθέτεις στη λίστα με τους «φίλους» σου. Υποθέτω κάπως έτσι θα λειτουργεί και το diaspora...
<ee2455> Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κανένα από τα δύο όμως.
<kerato> den exeis facebook?!
<xeirwn> exw, alla 8elw na fugw apo ekei
<xeirwn> auto pou den katalabainw einai oti gia na fugw apo to librenet.gr, kai na mpw sto liberdade.digital mou zhtaei na kanw pali account
<ee2455> kerato: Ανήκω στους «λοξούς» που δεν έχουν Facebook...
<kerato> einai arketa voliko
<kerato> since everybody uses it
<ee2455> Ναι, φαντάζομαι ότι όντως είναι πολύ βολικό. Είναι και πολύ αδιάκριτό όμως :-)
<xeirwn> poio enoeis boliko?... to diaspora, h to facebook ?
<ee2455> xeirwn: Εννοεί το Facebook.
<kerato> e nai
<xeirwn> katebainw gia faghto.......ta leme argotera
<xeirwn> loipon kerato , gia lege twra , giati einai boliko ?
<kerato> giati exei terastio userbase
<kerato> kai an exeis epixeirhsh h whatever
<kerato> einai h pio apotelesmatikh (kai tsampa) diafimisi
<xeirwn> auto swsto...alla einai kai adiakrito ontws , opws eipe prin o ee2455
<kerato> eh dialegeis se poion 8a emfanizetai ti
<xeirwn> epsaxna sto google ssd diskous, kai meta mpika sto facebook, kai mou petaei diafimisi mono ssd diskous
<kerato> :)
<xeirwn> eee nai , kai erxomai sta logia tou ee2455
<ee2455> kerato: Ο Zuckerberg τα βλέπει όλα όμως.
<kerato> katarxhn meta to "epsaxna sto google" mallon to exeis hdh xasei to paixnidi
<kerato> kata defteron einai toso megalo to traffic
<kerato> pou kaneis de ta vlepei ola
<xeirwn> giati vre kerato ?
<kerato> kai malon kaneis de noiazetai ti efages
<kerato> h ti pozes kanei h gata sou
<xeirwn> noiazetai kai paranoiazetai...alloiws den 8a mou petouse diafhmiseis mono me ssd diskous
<kerato> heuristic me8odoi einai ayto sthn praksh
<kerato> imho an einai na vlepeis diafimiseis
<kerato> 8a protimousa nanai stoxeymenes
<kerato> para oti nanai
<kerato> alliws, vale ena adblock h kati
<xeirwn> ma stoxeumenh htane.......to 8ema einai ti douleia exei to facebook na gnwrizei gia poio pragma epsaxna egw sto net se allo para8uro tou browser
<xeirwn> h diafhmisi , outws h allws einai biasmos...akribws epidi den se rwtane .
<ee2455> kerato: Για να είναι στοχευμένες οι διαφημίσεις όμως, πρέπει να τηρείται αναλυτικό προφίλ για κάθε χρήστη. Και ναι μεν το όλο σύστημα είναι αυτοματοποιημένο και κανένας human δεν ασχολείται με το δικό μου προφίλ ειδικά, αλλά η ιδέα ότι όλα αυτά τα personal data
<ee2455>  είναι έξω από τον έλεγχό μου είναι ενοχλητική.
<ee2455> Επιπλέον, δε μ' αρέσει η ιδέα να είμαι locked-in στο walled garden του Zuckerberg.
<kerato> katanohto, ka8enas dialegei kai pratei analogws
<kerato> mporeis nasai sto diaspora mazi me allous 3
<ee2455> Χαχαχα!
<ee2455> Τουλάχιστον δε θα βλέπω όλες αυτές τις εικόνες με τα inspirational quotes...
<xeirwn> gi auto rotw....to giati to diaspora dld f8inei anti na anebainei
<ee2455> Γιατί δεν έχει αρκετά μεγάλο userbase.
<ee2455> Οντως φθίνει όμως;
<ee2455> Δηλαδή οι χρήστες του μειώνονται αντί να αυξάνονται;
<xeirwn> den exw logs, gia na kserw epakribws, alla koitaksa to site pou edwses prin
<xeirwn> 472 energoi xrhstes mono sto librenet :(
<ee2455> Πόσους χρήστες έχει /όλο/ το δίκτυο όμως;
<xeirwn> upologizw 25.000-30.000
<ee2455> Η Wikipedia λέει «[...] As of March 2014, there are more than 1 million Diaspora accounts». Βέβαια /accounts/ δε σημαίνει active users...
<xeirwn> to kako einai oti an 8eleis na mpeis se allo xwro ( entos diasporas) se allh glwssa , sou zhtaei na kaneis ksana kainourgio account
<ee2455> Αν φτιάξεις καινούργιο account, γίνεται να μεταφέρεις όλο το προφίλ σου από τον προηγούμενο server;
<xeirwn> auto den to kserw...den to dokimasa
<xeirwn> kala mono emeis oi treis eimaste edw ?
<kerato> exei release party me8avrio
<xeirwn> aaaa masta
<kerato> asxeto apla to anaferw
<xeirwn> psaxnw ena enallaktiko tou facebook , pou na asxolounte omws me fotografia
<ee2455> xeirwn: How do I move my seed (account) from one pod to another? In the future you will be able to export your seed from a pod and import it on another, but this is not currently possible. You could always open a new account and add your contacts to aspects on that new seed, and ask them to add your new seed to their aspects.
<ee2455> Από εδώ: https://wiki.diasporafoundation.org/FAQ_for_users
<xeirwn> thx ee2455  :-)...ara eimaste sto perimene
<xeirwn> alla kai pali, gia na allakseis pod, prepei na exeis account se ka8e pod....mipws einai ligo uperboliko ?
<ee2455> Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί θες να αλλάξεις server (aka "pod"). Παίζει ρόλο σε ποιόν server βρίσκεσαι;
<xeirwn> nai giati psaxnw users me paromoia endiaferonta me ta dika mou.
<xeirwn> kalws ton talos-mintgr
<ee2455> Αν εγώ έχω το προφίλ μου σε έναν server και εσύ το δικό σου σε κάποιον άλλο, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε «friends» και να βλέπουμε ο ένας τα posts του άλλου;
<xeirwn> upopsiazomai oxi...alla isws kserei kalutera o talos-mintgr  na mas pei
<xeirwn> enw sto facebook exei groups , p.x. mono gia fotografia,  mono gia topia k.l.p.
<ee2455> Στοιχηματίζω ότι /μπορούμε/ να είμαστε «friends». Αλλιώς τί νόημα θα είχε να μιλάμε για diaspora /network/;
<ee2455> Αν δε γινόταν θα είχαμε απλά isolated servers που δεν ανταλλάσουν τίποτα μεταξύ τους.
<ee2455> Δεν υπάρχουν στο diaspora groups;
<xeirwn> loipon mpika sto ollandiko pod...megalh diafora se kinisi , kai se poiotikes fotos.
<xeirwn> an sou aresoun oi kales fotoś empa sto /pod.orkz.net
<ee2455> OK, thanks :-)
<xeirwn> paides sas afhnw...kalh sas nuxta !!
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-22
<arxariosubunista> hey παίδες!
<badclue> hi need help with error im getting constantly while trying to install a software
<badclue> could i chat in english if you dont mind
<badclue> not just with 1 but all
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-21
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-23
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία έκδοση: Ubuntu 16.10 Yakkety Yak | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<zenius> speraa
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-25
<dorei> re moutra
<dorei> yparxei kapoios tropos na brw pws kanei build ena paketo h canonical?
<dorei> vasika me endiaferei ti parametrous perase sto ./configure
<KaliLinuxGR> και δεν μπαινεις με mc να το δεις τον κωδικα ?
<dorei> poy na mpw?
<dorei> yparxei tropos to alt-tab na doulepsei swsta sto unity?
<dorei> 8elw na kanw alt-tab se ola ta anoikta para8yra kai oxi se ena apo ka8e group
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-20
<nnn_> kalhmera
<nnn_> mporikapoios na mou pei an yparxei kapoios tropos na balo BlueStacks h kapoio alo programa sto ubuntu???
<nnn_> mporei na me boithisei kapoios??
<nnn_> ???
<nnn_> καλημερα υπαρχει καποιοσ που μπορει να με βοηθησει??
<nnn_> υπαρχει κατι αναλογο εκτος BlueStacks για εμας??
<nnn_> ρε παιδια??
<Black_Horseman> ti einai to bluestacks?
<nnn_> ειναι για να μπορω να τρεξω εφαρμογες απο Android
<nnn_> Android emulator
<nnn_> μιποσ γνορισζεισ??
<Black_Horseman> katevase to eclipse gia android development
<nnn_> axa na se eyxaristo poly tha dokimaso
<Black_Horseman> prosexe omws
<nnn_> pandos isteroyme edo
<nnn_> ???
<Black_Horseman> einai editor
<nnn_> ox
<Black_Horseman> apla mporeis na stiseis android device
<Black_Horseman> alla de tha exei playstore
<nnn_> gia playstore??
<Black_Horseman> ti thes na kaneis akrivws?
<nnn_> basika thelo na balo ton mikro na paizei sto ps paixnidia asta na pane
<nnn_> giati mou ksestrabonete sto kinhto
<Black_Horseman> ok den einai i lysi ayti pou sou eipa
<nnn_> tha do ti tha kano se eyxaristo poly file moy
<nnn_> naii
<nnn_> gnorizeis??
<nnn_> exo mono upuntu
<Black_Horseman> https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/run-android-apps-on-linux/
<Black_Horseman> mia lysi einai ayti
<nnn_> ok
<nnn_> alios?
<Black_Horseman> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/android-apps-linux-desktop-anbox
<Black_Horseman> + 2 videos gia to teleytaio link
<Black_Horseman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=390MTyeHZl0
<Black_Horseman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or9uzQLb3ws
<nnn_> eisai arxigos
<nnn_> esy ti protineis gia kalhtero?
<nnn_> na do prota
<Black_Horseman> den exw dokimasei tpt apo ta 2
<Black_Horseman> alla to 2o mpiazei me ayto pou mou eipes
<Black_Horseman> to prwto einai oti app exeis sto kinito sou na to peraseis ston chrome
<nnn_> se euxaristo poly
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-23
<esperos> vlepo iparxei kinitikotita sto site :D
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-25
<Angyl_> Kalispera stin parea
<Alex__> Hi
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-26
<ideanet> kalhspera paidia
<ideanet> mia voithia thelw me to libpcap pou den mporw na to kanw downgrade
#ubuntu-gr 2018-11-20
<Giannthess27bi> Kaneis apo thess
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία έκδοση: Ubuntu 18.10 Cosmic Cuttlefish | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
#ubuntu-gr 2018-11-23
<Aris_> Kalispera
<Aris_> Exw ena Tablet Lenovo kai thelw na rwtisw an mporw na tou perasw ubuntu
